# Runt of the litter



## cecilija84 (Jul 30, 2020)

Hello,
I am new to this forum. The puppy that we are getting is the runt of the litter. She was 4 ounces at birth while her litter mates were 7 or 8. Now, 4 weeks old she is 2.5 pounds while others are 3.5. The litter is expected to be 25 pound. The breeder didn’t disclose this until she was about to post a video/ pictures of her with her litter mates. Now, you can tell that she is a lot smaller than others. The breeder said that we can change our mind if we are concerned and wait until next litter. My family really wants her but we are also a little bit concerned. I would love to hear your experience with the runts. Thank you!


----------



## Sbmpw (Jul 16, 2019)

It’s difficult, there’s now reason why the pup won’t catch up. My pup was tiny when we picked him up but once we had him home an he was give regular food that only he was eating he soon caught up. He was just under 2 kg when we got him home. He’s now 17 months and almost 15 kg. I wouldn’t have swapped him for anything. Do what you feel is right.


----------

